# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Projecto 210 L Costa Madeira

## Marco Macae

Oi,

Deixo-vos aqui algumas informações sobre o meu aqua que ando a montar, e agardeço conselhos, sugstões, etc, pois estou a iniciar-me neste belo hobby:



-Aquário: 103cmx43cmx50cm (210 +-litros), com coluna seca , dois furos um de 40 mm e outro de 25 mm.
Aquecedor/chiller: para o inicio não penso usar dado que será um fish only com peixes da costa e penso que com as temperaturas que aqui temos dará para aguentar os bichos.
Areao: 25 KG de Areai de coral +- 2/3 mm
Filtragem : Filtro da Jebo GF 3300 A, cuja fotos estão em baixo e que serve de espécie de sum
Pump: 2 x SUNSUN JVP 102  de 5000L/H
Escumador: Jebo Quadplex Spraying Protein Skimmer - tenho algumas dúvidas da sua competência mas depois veremos.
Iluminação: Calha da Jebo com 4x39W, mas penso colocar apenas a trabalhar 3 ou 3 39t5, provavelmente 2 brancas uma azul ou 2 azius uma branca -  espero sugestºoes e conselhos tb nesta área
Rocha Morta: 30 KG +- da Sansibar coral, e colocarei mais uma ou duas rochas vivas que me vão emprestar para ciclar.
Armário: mandado fazer á medida, com a seguinte área útil interna: 97 comp x 47 cm fundo x 71 cm altura, sendo que estou a ponderar a hipótese de fazer uma sump, com refúgio e repositor automático de agua doce, isto se chegar á conclusão que o filtro externo da jebo não me satisfaz e que tenho área suficiente para fazer uma sump de jeito.
Bomba de retorno: vem com o filtro não sei bem.
Filtro UV da Jebo de 7 W.



Aqui está o aqua e o respectivo armário



O espaço que disponho para sump etc



Alguma da rocha sansibar a secar na varanda

O tal filtro da Jebo com 3 níveis de gavetas para onde a agua cai por sistema de chuveiro e onde penso colocar algum carvão activado, midia etc.. 











Acham que as bombas deverão ficar mais ou menos nestas posições, sendo que a coluna seca ficará no canto esquerdo ?







Por agora é tudo, depois coloco fots do aqua quando fizer as ligações, colocar a água e a rocha, por forma a que possam opinar e aconselhar.

----------


## Marco Macae

qual o valor médio para comprar viidro de 5/6 mm?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá,

Gosto de ver por aqui um aquário da Madeira  :Pracima: 

Parece.me um projecto porreiro para um aquario da costa, vamos ver a evolução do projecto  :Wink: 

Junta-te ao grupo no FB Aquariofilia Marinha da Madeira

Cumps,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Vidro, o mais barato que arranjo é na Vidrametro. 5/6mm 

Fiz a minha sump com 5mm e custou-me 30 acho... 

Pedro

----------


## Marco Macae

Fixe, vou já de seguida aderir ao grupo
 :Pracima: 

O vidro cortas-te tu, ou ja mandaste cortar na vidroametro?




> Olá,
> 
> Gosto de ver por aqui um aquário da Madeira 
> 
> Parece.me um projecto porreiro para um aquario da costa, vamos ver a evolução do projecto 
> 
> Junta-te ao grupo no FB Aquariofilia Marinha da Madeira
> 
> Cumps,
> Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

O vidro eles cortam lá, e já fica tudo direitinho com arestas  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Claro que vou tar atento a evolução disto eheh
Olha em relação à iluminação fica a teu critério, mas se vires o meu antigo aquário...ele era muito escuro, pois tinha fundo preto, areia preta e 2 luzes actinicas acesas mais moonlight para apenas uma de 8.000 k

----------


## Marco Macae

Malta,

Este sabado devo colocar o aqua a ciclar com água do mar ,se tudo correr bem. Que conselhos me dão, sendo eu um iniciante nesta vida de aquários.

Antes de mais que luzes me aconselhasm para este fish only sendo que tenho 4 brancas de t5 39w, mas tou a pensar em meter algumas azuis? e ter ligadas durante 4 horas no inicio e ir aumentando até ficar nas 8 horas dia.

De inicio, tou a pensar fazer assim, 1 semana ciclar sem nada, testes, e eventualmente, colocar alguma equipa de limpeza ( que ja possuo num nana )
A rocha e o areão tá morta, e apenas irei colocar uma pedra que um amigo me vai dar que tá no aqual dele p ajudar a colonizar. Vou usar tb um biostarter da Microbe Lift aconselhado por forma a ciclar mais rápido.

 Depois conforme os testes irei introduzindo mais ´peixes, mas isso na altura discuto e peço-vos opinião.

Alguem usa uma destas? parece-me prático

http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...roducts_id=862

Obrigado e agradeço algumas dicas

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas, novidades do projecto :

Alguns atrasos e apenas hoje ficou pronta e colada a coluna seca, e agora vou montar layout, substracto ( depois coloco fotos ) e amanhã se tudo correr bem e a água estiver em condições, vou proceder á sua recolha e por o aqua a ciclar.

Questão: Quais as bioballs que me aconselham, estou a pensar por algumas na coluna seca e em principio vou colocá-las sem saco, isto é, soltas, conselhos e contras?

Obrigado

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Tou desejoso de ver isso eheh...se tivesse aí dava uma ajuda na recolha da água e dos animais :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Macae

Tenho já na incubadora pequena, para entrar no aqua principal, um sargo comum ( 4cm ) um sargo veado ( 4 cm ) um bodiaõ 5 cm, e uma dobrada 2,5 cm. Ainda quero um alfonsinho 8 penso que seria gira, 1/2 douradas bébes ( já tão prometidas ) e ainda talvez coloque uma seifia, sei onde há bem pequenas. Facaios e encharéus  ( apanhei 2 com 4 cm no outro dia e devolvi ao mar)  dizem-me que não se aguentam muito bem, n sei.

Quero é mesmo os camarões que te falei, .. tenho tentado mas não tá fácil de arranjar, depois verei com fazer..

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa tarde Marco:
Eu também tenho um aqua da costa e dou-te um conselho. Quando os Sargos forem um pouco maiores devolve-os ao mar...vão prejudicar ou outros peixes. Se o bobião começar a aparecer com as barbatanas ratadas, já sabes quem é o culpado :SbRequin2: .
Isso aconteceu-me e hoje já não tenho sargos, safias, douradas e afins.
Tenta os bobiões, as donzelas, as castanholas (Chromis Chromis), os blénios...

Fica bem

----------


## Marco Macae

Ok terei isso em consideração amigo Carlos. Assim, e como prometido algumas fotos ( com má qualidade ) dos peixitos a aguardar o ciclo do aqua grande:









Espero que gostem. :SbOk2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Marco tenho o mesmo conselho do Carlos, em vez de colocares sargos, seifias e douradas...porque não colocas apenas o sargo veado, o bodião e outros peixes tipo, cagões e outros wrasses, castanhetas, alfonsinhos, cabozes e blénios

----------


## Marco Macae

A castanheta é muito territorial e acho que se torna agressiva, pelo menos a que tive mordia em todos.

Acham que se vierem bem pequenas as douradas e seifias vão fazer muito estrago?

Alfonsinho será que não fica muito escondido?

Que wrasses temos cá Filipe? uma slema ficará bonito, como ficam elas de cores em aqua?

Que tipo de bixos deverei introduzir primeiro no aqua? tou a pensar após uma semana , e se os parametros da água tiverem mais ou menos bons, meter uma equipa de limpeza, 1/2 ofiuors pequenos, 1/2 estrelas pequena, e uns camarões da poça pois parecem-me bem resistentes, que me aconselham?

Logo talvez coloque fotos com layout e água. daqui a pouco vou acartar 200 L  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem já te faço um pequeno resumo das compatibilidades:

Castanhetas pretas em adultas são agressivas com peixes, mas simpáticas com invertebrados, as castanhetas baia são simpáticas em adultas e juvenis (os machos territoriais é que podem ser violentos no período de reprodução).
Douradas, seifias, sargos, sargos veado, pargos, bicas, salemas, ferreiras, gorazes, dobradas, besugos, pargos galha...são tudo da família Sparidae, e todos (excluindo a salema) alimentam-se de quase todos os tipos de invertebrados, camarões, vermes tubo, etc...sinceramente são animais para ficar no mar (é pena, porque o sargo veado em juvenil é muito bonito).
Alfonsinhos e Anthias anthias são peixes carnívoros, mas muito pacíficos e que normalmente não incomodam invertebrados, muito menos os vermes tubícolas.
Cabozes e blénios são excelentes opções e tens espécies muito bonitas ou interessantes.
Tens o bodião que vai-te comer todos os invertebrados, especialmente camarões e afins. E dos wrasses tens como boas opções o Coris julis, Thalassoma pavo, Symphodus mediterraneus, Centrolabrus trutta...atenção que qualquer uma destas espécies, especialmente as duas primeiras, na fase adulta podem atacar qualquer tipo de camarão ou caranguejo.
Ainda faço uma lista com fotos e coloco aqui :SbSourire2: 

Agora em relação aos primeiros animais mete esses mesmo, ofiuros (2), 1 estrela Coscinasterias tenuispina pequena de preferência, camarões das poças e eremitas...são animais resistentes e excelentes para o começo da povoação do aqua.

----------


## Marco Macae

Obrigado Filipe, agradecia então uma lista de possibilidades  :Smile:  para ver o que faço.

De qualquer forma, infelizmente terei de adiar o ciclo do aqua mais alguns dias pois depois de ja ter o aqua com metade da agua uma irritante gota começou a aparecer por dentro da coluna seca!!! que desilusão.. Solução, pedra, areia , agua fora e toca a reparar o silicone, bem mas não venha pior.. de qualquer forma testei tudo com o aqua cheio durante 24 h, e o resto parece estar ok.

Depois coloco fotos.

----------


## Marco Macae

Aqui fica o layout e o bicho cheio de água ( ontem á noite, pois hoje já está vazio, para reparação  :Frown:  da coluna seca ).

De qualquer forma são benvindos dicas/sugestões acerca das bombas e layout..

A circulação parecia estar boa, bastante intensa sem levantar areia, e com correntes aleatórias e a percorrer todo o aqua.





Os inúmeros recepientes com  aguinha fresquinha do mar a serem transportadas no elevador...

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas, continua a odisseia da colagem e selagem da coluna seca ( sou mesmo nabo nisto ) e já me começo a passar.

Mas a minha questão tem a ver com a introdução dos primeiros vivos:
 que bichos, quantidade e quando deviam entrar no aquário após a colocação de água, que será do mar.

Tipo, ao fim de 5/7 dias, meter 3 camarões da poça, 3 ermitas e um ófiuro, ver a evolução, meter dois ou trés buzios, não sei qual o nome cientifico , etc, etc.. gostavam bastante que me desses umas indicações de timmings e espécies.

Obrigado

----------


## Marco Macae

O aqua está oficialmente a ciclar, após ( aparentemente ) a coluna seca finalmente estar a vedar bem.

Testei a agua: PH - 8; Nitritos, nitratos e amónia a 0., e adicionei um bio starter da microbe lift , o special blend, que deixa que vos diga cheira mal que tresanda a fossa. Fiquei com a sala empestada e ainda resta um pouco de cheiro, bem como na água, mas pelo que li é perfeitamente normal naquele produto.

O primeiro vivo entrou inadvertidamente, e foi oferecido conjuntamente com algumas rochas vivas que o forista Miguel Correira gentilmente me ofereceu. Obrigado Miguel, tens sido um verdadeiro padrinho deste aquário e um bom guia para um noob como eu.

Aqui ficam fotos do primeiro habitante deste aqua, pelo menos o primeiro a ser avistado.





Agora resta esperar.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

eheh e já tens um ofiuro oferecido pelo miguel

----------


## Marco Macae

:Olá:  Malta que me aconselham ao nivel das TPA´s? Pelas minhas contas o Aqua terá levado cerca de 160L, pois a rocha , sump, etc levou o resto.

Tou a pensar fazer uma TPA ao fim de uma semana de ciclo, mudando cerca de 20/30L ou seja, 15-20% da sua capacidade que me dizem? Devo no inicio mudar mais frequentemente?

As luzes vou começar por 3/4 h diárias e aumentar depois aos poucos.

PS - Já tive de salvar o pequeno ofiuro de uma das sunsun de 5000L pois este foi sugado para esta e estava agarrado nas ranhuras laterais.. teve sorte de ter reparado mas não sei se irá sobreviver..lol

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Penso que esperar um mês de ciclo para fazer a 1ª TPA será tempo razoável.
Ao fim de um mês, realizar uma TPA de 100%.
Adeus nitratos, fosfatos... adeus algas!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Bom dia
> 
> Penso que esperar um mês de ciclo para fazer a 1ª TPA será tempo razoável.
> Ao fim de um mês, realizar uma TPA de 100%.
> Adeus nitratos, fosfatos... adeus algas!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Pedro uma tpa de 100%?? :Admirado:  isso não é um pedaço exagerado?

Marco, por enquanto nem vale a pena ligares as luzes...um ofiuro não compensa ligar as luzes.
Olha isso do ofiuro ser sugado realmente é estranho, os meus nunca se aventuravam perto das bombas. De qualquer forma é um animal muito resistente, facilmente se aguenta (embora este seja pequeno).

----------


## Marco Macae

Bom dia,

Ontem coloquei a sump/e bombas a funcionar e o fiquei com o aquário cheio de bolhas, de tal maneira que não se via quase as rochas.

Após analisar o problema , cheguei a conclusão que o problema parece ser, não da descida, pois não está a criar bolhas, mas na subida.

Efectivamente, a bomba de retorno parece ser demasiado forte para o aqua, ou nºao? pois é de 4000l/h, sendo que não testei os reais litros que ela faz.

Qual será o ideal? com esta bomba além do mais a queda de água na coluna seca faz cá um barulho pois a água cai em catadupa e nºao escorrendo pelas paredes da mesma.

Solucionei o problema, recorrendo a uma bomba , >a AP 1550 da Lifetech que debita 840L/h ( logo testo o que está a debitar na saida do aqua ) e acabaram-se as bolhas por completo . De qualquer maneira parece-me que uma bomba um pouco mais potente não seria mal pensado.

O que me aconselham? qual o valor ideal para um aqua que está com cerca de 160L " liquidos", mais cerca de 30 na Sump?

Acham que as bolhas no retorno da bomba mais poetente, poderão ser de outra causa? 

Onde posso comprar um bico de pato em Portugal , junto com a extensão flexivel ?

Obrigado pelas ajudas que me possam dar

----------


## Marco Macae

Acabo de testar a bomba de retorno a tal que supostamente faz 840l/h, mas como está a elevar cerca de metro e meio de altura, está a debitar 120 L hora, o que é muito curto. Va lá malta, que bomba devo ter, não custa assim tanto, responder. Apenas preciso do valor correcto ou indicado.

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Amigo compra uma Eheim Compact+ 3000  :Wink:  perfeita para ti !

----------


## Marco Macae

Os americanos aconselham me uma bomba que faça entre 3 a 5 vezes, o volume do aqua ou seja entre 500 e 800 L h, reais, e para isso talvez uma eihen 2000 não, dado que tem de elevar 1,5 metros e a a mangueira tem de fazer 3 curvas de 90 graus.

E sistemas de fazer entrar a agua no aqua? que me aconselham? bico de pato? qual onde compro?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Marco,
Tenho uma Eheim 3000+ que me debita +- 1000L reais depois da derivação que tenho para o refugio e aqua logo seria o ideal para ti.
Alem disso se for muito as Compact+ têem regulação de fluxo.

Para entrar no aqua ou usa PVC de colar (dá uma olhada no meu tópico),
Ou os bico de pato, procura no ebay "loc line"  :Wink: 

Pedro.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> O aqua está oficialmente a ciclar, após ( aparentemente ) a coluna seca finalmente estar a vedar bem.
> 
> adicionei um bio starter da microbe lift , o special blend, que deixa que vos diga cheira mal que tresanda a fossa. Fiquei com a sala empestada e ainda resta um pouco de cheiro, bem como na água, mas pelo que li é perfeitamente normal naquele produto.
> 
> Agora resta esperar.



Boas. Eu nao adicionei nenhum produto de start de bacterias. Optei por introduzir rocha viva e agua natural, que ja tem algumas bacterias e alguma materia organica para lhes servir de alimento. Comecei o ciclo no dia 10 de Novembro e faço TPA'S de 30L/semana e ja começa a cheirar a mar na sala. A unica coisa que pus foi o miolo de um camarao para alimentar as bacterias e ajudar na colonizaçao e alimentar a vida que ja ia aparecendo, tanto alguns ofiuros como esses das tuas fotos como algumas "pulgas-do-mar" entre outras coisas.

Nao querendo interferir neste topico mas podes seguir o meu aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/f8/peters-reef-20991/

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, Marco deixo-te aqui um link de um aquário biótopo das Canárias...basicamente igualzinho ao nosso mar daqui.
O "bicho" tem 960 litros TU ACUARIO MARINO MEDITERRÁNEO &bull; Acuario Canario de 960 litros. : Tu acuario - 2

----------


## Marco Macae

> Comecei o ciclo no dia 10 de Novembro e faço TPA'S de 30L/semana e ja começa a cheirar a mar na sala.


Boas,

Cheira mal pq? Acho que um aqua a ciclar não deverá cheirar mal? será do camarão que aí tens?

Vou seguir o teu aqua já que tem apenas 2 semanas mais de ciclo que o meu e será interessante compararmos a evolução. Mal apareça as primeiras alga , tirarei fotos. Faz o mesmo,

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Boas,
> 
> Cheira mal pq? Acho que um aqua a ciclar não deverá cheirar mal? será do camarão que aí tens?
> 
> Vou seguir o teu aqua já que tem apenas 2 semanas mais de ciclo que o meu e será interessante compararmos a evolução. Mal apareça as primeiras alga , tirarei fotos. Faz o mesmo,



Boas Marco.

O mau aquario nao cheira MAL, eu disse foi que cheira a MAR o que para mim e um cheiro bom. Embora nao tenha feito testes mas parece estar tudo a correr bem pelo aumento subito de vida que aconteceu.


Podes seguir o meu topico sim e comentarios sao bem vindos tambem.


Abraço

----------


## Marco Macae

LOL, pois não.. é o que dá ler e escrever post logo de manhã....

tenho uma tarde de trabalho a experimentar novas bombas de retorno, logo dou feed-back.

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas Malta, :Olá: 

Aqui tou eu a dar noticias do meu projecto de caloiro, que sei que tem muitas arestas para limar, mas temos de começar por algum lado, e essencialmente aprendendo com os nossos erros e com quem sabe mais e nos ajuda:

Amanhã faz uma semana de ciclo e o layout tá assim:

Comentários, críticas sugestões: Optei por duas ilhas com passagem no meio, acho que ficou fixe, mas quem sou eu..





E hoje introduzi os primeiros seres: 2 caramujos ( qual o seu nome cientifico), os quais começaram logo a limpar e cá com uma velocidade.. é isto que a malta chama turbos?
Quantos deverei introduzir para um aqua desta litragem_?





Estas é que são as famosas aiptasias? ou isto é outra espécie? vieram numa rocha viva de um amigo meu? acham que fazem mossa num aqua só de fish? 





Finalmente, a tal coluna seca que tanta dor de cabeça deu.. e ainda falta resolver o problema do barulho, mas por ora vai dando. Como podem reparar a circulação á superfície parece-me estar bem. 



Por último: quando me aconselham a introduzir mais limpeza? tenho num aqua pequeno, buzios, ermitas, camarões da poça, etc... que quantidades?

Gracias pela vossa atenção. :SbOk2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas Marco, gostei imenso do aspecto, muito limpinho e arrumado  :Coradoeolhos: 
Os caramujos são do género Monodonta, agora a espécie na me lembra de momento lol.
Em relação aos que tens no aquário pequeno, coloca todos...quantos tens de cada?

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas Marco

Parece estar a ficar bonito isso

Quanto aos turbos...se nao tiverem algas para comer acabam por morrer a fome, mas nesta faze ate ajuda ao ciclo pis quando morrem decompoem-se e ajudam na colonizaçao das bacterias. E o memso efeito do niolo de camarao que pus no meu aquario.

Quanto aquele pequeno ser que pensas ser uma aptasia, pois nao e, e um filtrador que nao faz bem nem faz mal...e so parte da muita vida que vem nas rochas. Deixa-o estar mas nao te esqueças que ainda vao aparecer muitos mais.

Quanto as quantidades de equipe de limeza nao sou o mais indicado para te responder pois tb nao sei.



Abraço

----------


## Marco Macae

Testei ao fim de uma semana a água: PH - 8; Nitritos, nitratos e amónia a 0., o que não sei se é bom se é mau, pois parece-me sinal que o ciclo não se iniciou, não é?

Se calhar devia colocar alguma ( pouca vida ) para que se inicie a produção de alguma amónia..

Que dizem? Hoje faço TPA de 20%.

----------


## miguelgomes

parabens pelo teu aquario esta a ficar bem bonito.
eu se tudo correr bem daqui um tempo vou partir para uma coisa maior é so acabar o meu chiler artesanal e se funcionar bem vou tentar montar um maior.
espero q tenhas sorte com o teu.
ja agora q comida das aos teus bichinhos?
esta semana quando fizer lua xeia vou  fazer uma colecta em albufeira.
tenho q dar um pouco + de vida ao meu nano.
abraço

----------


## Marco Macae

Bichinhos`refereste aos peixes que tenho no aqua pequeno? dou pellet , e comida congelada da Kent, e sobretudo camarão e ameijoa moidos na picadora e congelados em placas, que depois descongelo á medida das necessidades.

Seguindo conselhos de malta, e já que parece que o aqua tarda em começar a ciclar, meti hoje um camarão inteiro descascado por forma a criar alguma amónia, e vou tirá-lo amanhãá noite, a ver se resolve a coisa.

----------


## miguelgomes

obrigado marco é q so tou a dar comida congelada por enquanto.
depois logo te peço + umas dicas
abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Marco, não colocaste mais nada no aquário deste a última actualização...e os animais que tão no aquário pequeno, o que vais fazer com eles?

----------


## Marco Macae

Vou continuar a tratá-los com o maior dos cuidados e carinhos  :yb663: naquela gigantesca casa de 20 L!! para a seu tempo dar-lhes uma nova vida e casa neste aquário. :SbSourire19: , pois o que tenho lido e pelos conselhos havidos, todos me dizem calma, paciência, deixa ciclar e eu tento cumprir pois acredito em quem mais sabe, apesar de confesso, estar desejando de ver companheiros novos para os dois caramujos e o mini ofiuro ( que já não vejo  há buée )..

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Vais apenas por os thalassomas né...os sargos e afins não entram né

----------


## Marco Macae

Não Filipe, como são pequenitos e muito fixes, vou mete-los ao inicio e depois logo vejo o comportamento. Se começarem a portar-se mal  :yb668: o castigo é uma viagem até ao oceano mais próximo, o que espero não aconteça.

Entretanto, e como apareceu em força alguma alga marron, penso que em parte ajudada pelo camarão descascado que teve 24 horas em banho maria, ( que máquinas que são os caramujos a limpar) meti mais 3 destes caramujos e 2 búzios para ver o que limpam.

A amónia ja apareceu ao de leve , sinal que o ciclo começa a andar :Coradoeolhos: 

Vou ver se vou ao norte tentar encontrar ofiuros pequenos nas poças de maré com calhau grosso, e continuo á tua espera para algumas colectas ( camarão do vermelho, estrelas, etc ) , e o pior será o friozito que já se faz sentir na água.

E não te preocupes com a colecta de animais pois já tirei licença!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Também espero por essas colectas  :SbSourire2: 
Dia 18 já tou aí, depois é só combinar e aproveitar um dia para ir à "caça" todo equipado...o frio da água é o menos, desde que não teja ondulação nem água turva. :SbOk5:

----------


## miguelgomes

hoje fui apanhar uns camaroes para a pesca e apanhei uns camaroes muito fixes de 2 espeçies diferentes .
escuzado sera dizer q pos logo 4 no meu nano assim q tirar umas fotos logo post aqui
sao camaroes avermelhados q custuman andar nos molhos mas em tamanho XL
ABRAÇOS

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

entao e fotos

----------


## Marco Macae

:Olá: ,

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos do layout e da Sump já a funcionar. Penso que ao nivel de grutas e passagens, bem como refúgios para os peixes tá bom





As algas marrons a aparecer e os caramujos a trabalhar



O filtro seco-humido onde tenho o carvão activado, etc



restante maquinaria, com o controlador de temperatura vorttex 10 já a funcionar, o que muito contribuiu a ajuda do Rui Gaspar. O disjuntor da casa só disparou uma vez. :EEK!: 



Por ora é tudo

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

eheh quero é ver isso daqui a uns meses cheio de bicharada, estou confiante na tua contribuição para os nossos aquários de costa  :SbSourire2: 
ah e uns blénios aí ficavam mesmo bem :SbSourire:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

na foto do jebo. a kilo e espuma que se ve na foto?

----------


## Marco Macae

Não é Eduardo, apesar de parecer mesmo isso, é lã de vidro e dá realmente a ilusão na foto de ser espuma, tipo se tivesse deitado meio litro de fairy no aqua...

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ok vi logo que nao podia ser espuma, mas parece mesmo abraços e boa sorte

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas,

Malta ajudem-me aqui a decidir um dilema: Quando e que quantidade para a primeira TPA.

O aqua tá a ciclar faz amanha 2 semanas, ja apareceram as algas castanhas e tenho equipa de limpeza a trabalhar nelas. Quanto aos testes: no ultimo feito, tinha 0,5 de amónia e nitritos  a 10, nitratos ainda poucos.

Tenho lido coisas tão dispares como " troca 100% ao fim de um mês " ( não concordo ), ou não troques, troca 10% semanal , etc.. daí estar a pedir ajuda dado que este é o meu primeiro aquario e só leitura não chega, pelo contrário, por vezes só baralha.....

Como faço então?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas,
> 
> Malta ajudem-me aqui a decidir um dilema: Quando e que quantidade para a primeira TPA.
> 
> O aqua tá a ciclar faz amanha 2 semanas, ja apareceram as algas castanhas e tenho equipa de limpeza a trabalhar nelas. Quanto aos testes: no ultimo feito, tinha 0,5 de amónia e nitritos  a 10, nitratos ainda poucos.
> 
> Tenho lido coisas tão dispares como " troca 100% ao fim de um mês " ( não concordo ), ou não troques, troca 10% semanal , etc.. daí estar a pedir ajuda dado que este é o meu primeiro aquario e só leitura não chega, pelo contrário, por vezes só baralha.....
> 
> Como faço então?


 :Olá:  Marco

Na minha humilde opinião e que me perdoem os puristas e se estiver enganado!!...mas nunca num àqua fiz TPAs aquando do ciclo.
Porquê?
Porque durante esse ciclo as miríades de bactérias,procuram cada uma per si,o seu nicho e a estabilidade dos números,havendo entre todas elas uma briga surda,até que o equilibrio entre todas se estabeleça.
Ora...de cada vez que fazes uma tpa,estás a mecher com a establilidade dessas bactérias,tornando assim muito mais moroso o seu estabelecimento e como consequência o ciclo do àqua.
Deixa as TPAs para quando tiveres carga orgãnica significativa,até lá:escumador,bombas de circulação,equipa de limpeza e um foto período de 6 horas.
Os meus àquas,ciclaram 4 meses até à introdução do 1º inquilino,tendo nesse momento,valores zerados,se è que há valores zerados?...só nos testes que compramos  :yb665: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Marco Macae

Bom dia,

Bem, tenho neste momento a equipa de limpeza a trabalhar bem, cerca de 8 caramujos e 7 ermitas, 1 ouriço pequeno, que estão a dar que fazer á alga castanha que já fez a aparição há alguns dias atrás. Entretanto a alga verde, com pequenos filamentos já fez a sua aparição , principalmente nas paredes do acrilico da coluna seca ( os caramujos parecem que tb gostam de a comer ), mas a minha questão tem a ver com o escumador: Ao fim de mais de 2 semanas não seria expectável que limpasse já alguma coisa de jeito. Não vejo grande sujidade a sair no copo, apenas alguma agua pouco suja, e apenas no cone acumulou-se alguma sujidade. Será normal, será da afinação , ou de haver pouca coisa p limpar?

Tou a usar carvão activado, algumas bioballs na coluna seca, e umas pedritas da kent que removem nitratos.

Logo coloco mais algumas fotos com a equipa de limpeza a trabalhar, bem como resultados de testes que penso fazer logo á ntarde, para vermos o estado do ciclo..

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> ..., mas a minha questão tem a ver com o escumador: Ao fim de mais de 2 semanas não seria expectável que limpasse já alguma coisa de jeito. Não vejo grande sujidade a sair no copo, apenas alguma agua pouco suja, e apenas no cone acumulou-se alguma sujidade. Será normal, será da afinação , ou de haver pouca coisa p limpar?
> 
> Tou a usar carvão activado, algumas bioballs na coluna seca, e umas pedritas da kent que removem nitratos.


Boas,

Tira fora as Bioballs. Competem directamente com as bactérias nitrificantes que se querem na RV.

Retira as pedritas da Kent. Não estão aí a fazer nada. Quando acabar o ciclo controlas nitratos com TPA.

Retira Carvão activado. eu pessoalmente só coloco esporádicamente e só em caso de problemas.

Testes só é necessário o de Nitratos. quando começarem a subir quer dizer que o ciclo se aproxima do fim (para a carga orgânica existente) e que podes e deves começar com as TPA.

Quanto ao escumador, coloca o nível das bolhas no início do copo (ou da parte que retiras para limpar). Além disso se o escumador é novo, tem sempre um período em que não faz nada (chamado break-in period).

Abraços e boa sorte

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu acrescentava pelo menos mais os testes de Fosfatos, PH e KH.  :Smile:

----------


## Marco Macae

Ok amigos, obrigado pela atenção.

Acabo de fazer os testes e os resultados parecem indicar um final de ciclo ou perto disso:

Amonia - 0
Nitritos - 0
Nitratos - 0 < 5
PH 8
Densidade 1.029 a 23,0ºC

Aqui ficam mais fotos:







Agora calmamente começar a introduzir vida mais mexida. Os primeiros serão dois cagões com 2 cm no máximo.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

eheh os parâmetros tão bons, talvez a densidade pudesse tar mais baixa, mas também vai ir variando com a temperatura.
Agora quero é ver esse dois pequenotes eheh...também já os tive desse tamanho e são extremamente pacíficos desse tamanho :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Macae

Bem , de novo para actualizar :

Testes de hoje, dia em que o aqua faz 3 semanas:

Amonia, nitritos, nitratos: 0
PH= 8
KH=8
1028 - 23,4ºc
CA= 440
Po4= 0

Já introduzi mais um seres como camaroes, 2 estrelas, um ouriço , um ofiuro, um crinoide, dos quais depois vou ver se meto algumas fotos.

Parece que tudo continua estável, mas não tenho a certeza do ciclo estar completo. Continuarei a testar semanalmente e estou a pensar fazer uma TPA de 10% mal o mar fique bom.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Perfeito Marco, isso vai no bom caminho...agora fotos dos bichos pro pessoal ver eheh :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Macae

Novos testes e parece tudo continuar bem. Podem ver abaixo no reeefstats.

Como ja prometido aqui ficam fotos de alguns dos habitantes do aqua ( especiais agradecimentos ao Pedro Gomes e am Miguel Correia na ajuda e doação dos corais  :Smile:  :SbOk: 


antenon bifida


Pepino do mar


Estrela - coscinasterias tenuispina


Ophioderma longicaudata


Zoanthus


Parazoanthus gracilis


Green star polyp


Lepadogaster candolii


lysmata seticaudata e stepodus spinosis



Alguem sabe o nome destas anémonas ou lá que são?

É tudo por hoje.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

A ultima foto é uma aptasia, tenta livrar-te disso, injecta-lhe kalk ou sumo de limão para cima  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas Marco, a última também aposto numa Aiptasia mutabilis, vais ver muitas na rocha viva daqui. Olha aquele camarão penso ser um Brachycarpus biunguiculatus e não um Stenopus spinosus.

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas, depois de algum tempo uma pequena actualização:

tirei os 2 camarões de pinças, e introduzi o sarginho veado que podem ver no final do video. Andavam a fazer estragos e como espero em breve receber uns thor e uns lysmatas não quis arriscar ...

Aqui fica o vídeo, onde no inicio podem ver a estrela do mar a apanhar um caramujo, apesar de a filmagem ter ficado desfocada devido a ter deixado pouca distância do vidro.

YouTube - MOV02924

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas, aqui fica um video onde podem ver dois apogon imberbis comprados :Coradoeolhos:  há uma semana atrás, se souberem distinguir macho/femea apitem:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKgy7DU0YYw

----------


## Marco Macae

Aqui fica mais uma actualização do aqua, onde desta vez podem ver bem a castanheta miniatura cerca de 1 cm bem como um palhacito, além dos residentes.

YouTube - Peixes da Madeira 2

Comentários are welcome.. :SbSourire:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Muito bem Marco, tem tido um bela evolução esse aqua...quando for aí tenho de ve-lo :Coradoeolhos: 
Já agora coloca a lista dos animais que tens, de qualquer forma pelo video parecem todos adaptados, então o bodião ali a procura de comida nas rochas eheh

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Marco tá porreiro!!!!

esse palhaço já é "Português" LOLOOL  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Marco Macae

:SbClown: Sim pedro é. Chama-se José Manuel Coelho

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas,

Queria pedir alguns conselhos em relação a alguns acontecimentos recentes do meu aqua:

O PH que andava sempre a rondar os 7,95-8,03, há uns tempos para cá ronda os 7,60-7,77, não sei a razão para tal, mas ultimamente tenho tido alguma presença de nitritos, entre 01, e 0,2. Já estou a tentar resolver o problema, retirei 3 peixes e redobrei o cuidado na alimentação. Também retirei as bioballs que tinha na sump pois li que acumulam por vezes detritos.

A temperatura baixou também nestes ultimos dias, sim temos as serras da Madeira todas cobertas de neve, a qual chegou a rondar os 20,8ºc, quando antes não baixava dos 22º. Assim, comprei um termostato e regulei para 23º.

O green star polips fechou há 2 dias, e nem mete um pólipo que seja de fora, não sei se por causa da temperatura, se por causa dos camarões da costa que lá meti, apesar de não os ter visto a incomodar o coral. Pelo sim pelo não já os retirei , mas o coral não abre.

Os ermitas por vezes vão para cima dele, mas sempre os tive e o green star convivia com isso bem, que acham que aconteceu?

Trouxe também de lisboa um palhaço tangerina, que está magro e quase não come, tirando artémia adulta viva, e também uma anémona hectarictis crispa, mas os palhaços ainda não fizeram simbiose ( tenho um pércula também).

Em breve conto introduzir 2/3 espécies de camarões.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas Marco, já agora que espécies de camarões serão?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Boas,
> 
> Queria pedir alguns conselhos em relação a alguns acontecimentos recentes do meu aqua:
> 
> O PH que andava sempre a rondar os 7,95-8,03, há uns tempos para cá ronda os 7,60-7,77, não sei a razão para tal, mas ultimamente tenho tido alguma presença de nitritos, entre 01, e 0,2. Já estou a tentar resolver o problema, retirei 3 peixes e redobrei o cuidado na alimentação. Também retirei as bioballs que tinha na sump pois li que acumulam por vezes detritos.
> 
> A temperatura baixou também nestes ultimos dias, sim temos as serras da Madeira todas cobertas de neve, a qual chegou a rondar os 20,8ºc, quando antes não baixava dos 22º. Assim, comprei um termostato e regulei para 23º.
> 
> O green star polips fechou há 2 dias, e nem mete um pólipo que seja de fora, não sei se por causa da temperatura, se por causa dos camarões da costa que lá meti, apesar de não os ter visto a incomodar o coral. Pelo sim pelo não já os retirei , mas o coral não abre.
> ...


 
Marco,

Desculpa o meu mail, mas já experimentaste olhar para a tua própria assinatura do ReefStats?

Se calhar é isso que se passa. Densidade alta, pH baixo, Cálcio Alto, Fosfatos Alto, Nitritos, Nitratos, Temperatura ...

Experimenta estabilizar esses valores começando por baixar um pouco a densidade que está altíssima.

Abraço,

----------


## Marco Macae

Obrigado Rui, :Olá: 

Não levo nada a mal... Baixar a densidade é bem fácil, mas e elevar o PH como devo fazer?

Quanto ao resto, só com o passar do tempo e com alguns cuidados, penso eu.

----------


## Marco Macae

> Boas Marco, já agora que espécies de camarões serão?


Rigens, thor amboinensis, e eventualmente um par de lysmatas de cá.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Já sabes como os vais apanhar? Se o mar tiver porreiro quando for aí na Pascoa vai-se recolher alguns :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Macae

Alguem tem ou já teve destes camarões no aqua?

Marine Species: Cinetorhynchus rigens | Skaphandrus.com

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas,

A situação parece estar melhor, não tenho algas, tenho atemperatura estável nos 23,5º, e o palhaço já come de tudo. 
A anémona é que ainda parece não estar lá muito bem e será do nível de nitritos ainda presente, apesar de já ter reduzido a carga de peixes, bem como fiz tratamento com bactérias.  Pleo que li as anémonas são muito sensíveis a nittritos, nitratos etc , bem como a fosfatos.

O nível de fosfatos e o PH continuam a ser problema. O PH continua a oscilar nos 7,70, e gostaria de subi-lo, e para isso conto com a vossa ajuda.

Tenho feito TPA de 25 L semana - +- 15% do volume presente no aqua + sump.  

Quanto aos fosfatos para descer só com reactor né? tenho caulerpa no aqua, e chaemortopha na sump em contraciclo, mas pelos vistos não tá a ser suficiente.

Bora lá malta, dar umas linhas orientadoras plz.

Obrigado

----------


## Marco Macae

Bem continuando no meu monólogo  :SbPoisson6: , aqui fica, para quem se interessar, de má qualidade, mas a máquina fotográfica não filma grande coisa.

O vídeo é de os meus dois palhaços a adoptarem a minha hecteractis crispa, que de quase a definhar , recuperou bem e albergou o meu pércula, conhecido cá em casa pelo abóbora e o tangerina.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goOG1FppClA

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Marco ta porreiro os palhaços  :Smile: 

A banda sonora karaoke  :yb624: 

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Marco Macae

Isto de Costa não tem nada, mas aproveito o meu tópico, aqui fica uma actualização onde se vê mais alguns corais e o meu casal de palhaços na sua bela casa, a hecteractis crispa que melhora de dia p dia.

Os 4 cardinais vindos do amigo António Afonso continuam bem e a crescer e denotam uma tendência para formar 2 grupos de 2.

Espero que gostem apesar da qualidade de imagem não ser famosa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yonA4w4ZN04

----------

